# dwa room - brick or wood?



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

does any1 know if the council would let an outdoor snakehouse for dwa be built from timber construction or would it have to be brick?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

You haven't only got to stop the snakes getting out.... You have to be able to stop the idiots getting in..... If that is possible with wood, I don't know. But brick would be easier.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

you could build a wooden shed solid enough but i jus wondered if there is some legislation that says you can or cant? or would it just be down to the inspecting vet to deem it safe enough?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some councils can apparently be a bit funny about wooden sheds so its worth checking before you build.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

SiUK said:


> some councils can apparently be a bit funny about wooden sheds so its worth checking before you build.


do they usually prefer them to be out of the house tho?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

to be honest mate all councils are different so its worth checking with yours in theory if they are in a locked and sealed bedroom then it should be ok I never checked because mine was built in my garage.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

did urs pas 1st time or did you have to make alterations? sorry if im bein nosey im jus curious!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is no hard and fast rules on the hot room specs...

some ask/require glass doors etc others (like mine) are not bothered.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I rang the council before I built mine then built it to the specifications they asked for.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

We have to have solid walls, (brick) not sure if thats for everywhere though


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i wudnt be suprised if most councils tried to put u off keepin them by just givin u a list of silly specs


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> i wudnt be suprised if most councils tried to put u off keepin them by just givin u a list of silly specs



Im in the process of trying to get my DWA for a caiman, have the set up, had meetings with council (another on monday theyre coming out to mine)

Last phonecall we had he said "the vet would like to see your adult set up" Of course i said are you joking, setting up my garage but not using it for 6 years +.. lets just see what happens on monday.


oh forgot to mention, the vet in question is their vet.. a horse vet... lovely.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chriseybear said:


> Im in the process of trying to get my DWA for a caiman, have the set up, had meetings with council (another on monday theyre coming out to mine)
> 
> Last phonecall we had he said "the vet would like to see your adult set up" Of course i said are you joking, setting up my garage but not using it for 6 years +.. lets just see what happens on monday.
> 
> ...


wot council r u under if you dnt mind me askin?


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Well im just outside liverpool, i dont put skem in my location cause nobody knows where it is lol you will though being from southport - west lancashire council i come under.

southport under sefton council or something?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> does any1 know if the council would let an outdoor snakehouse for dwa be built from timber construction or would it have to be brick?


 You would probably regret using timber over brick as a snake room, even if you were given the OK for it by your council. Over time, the building will need treating with wood preserver, paint and other smelly and noxious chemicals. Throughout that period you would have an ever growing collection of snakes that would all need to be temporarily rehomed whilst the treatment is undertaken, with the obvious inconvenience and safety compromise. With the recent relaxation in planning laws, you may well be able to build a moderately sized brick outbuilding without planning permission or building regulations. So invest wisely and it will be more cost effective in the long term. It will probably add a few quid to the value of your property.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chriseybear said:


> Well im just outside liverpool, i dont put skem in my location cause nobody knows where it is lol you will though being from southport - west lancashire council i come under.
> 
> southport under sefton council or something?


im defo under sefton council, how much was the license fee if u dnt mind me askin?


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> im defo under sefton council, how much was the license fee if u dnt mind me askin?


£275 + £80per hour vet. pfft.


----------

